# 189 Invitations : December 2020



## rohan1995 (Dec 1, 2020)

Any hope for this round?


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

No. Stop wasting your time on 189.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

rohan1995 said:


> Any hope for this round?


Again, DoHA's focus would be on targeted rounds with a complete disregard to following the traditional points cut-off policy. So it could be very well an onshore medical professional being invited at 65 points with DOE as latest as 01 Dec 2020.


----------



## rohan1995 (Dec 1, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Again, DoHA's focus would be on targeted rounds with a complete disregard to following the traditional points cut-off policy. So it could be very well an onshore medical professional being invited at 65 points with DOE as latest as 01 Dec 2020.


Make sense. I was thinking of moving out to Dubai to get some work experience. Sitting here waiting for an Invite and applying student visa to buy more time is a total waste.


----------



## rohan1995 (Dec 1, 2020)

I have EOI lodged at 90 points under Software Engineering skill assessment on 18/09/2019 updated 90 on 13/04/2020. 189 looks bleak to me. 190 I can't because no work experience. Any suggestions?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

rohan1995 said:


> I have EOI lodged at 90 points under Software Engineering skill assessment on 18/09/2019 updated 90 on 13/04/2020. 189 looks bleak to me. 190 I can't because no work experience. Any suggestions?


Do you have any work experience at all?


----------



## rohan1995 (Dec 1, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Do you have any work experience at all?


none.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

rohan1995 said:


> none.


You're best consulting an agent. You'd likely struggle to get state sponsorship for 190 without any work experience. 491 could be an option if you're willing to live and work outside the major cities


----------



## rohan1995 (Dec 1, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> You're best consulting an agent. You'd likely struggle to get state sponsorship for 190 without any work experience. 491 could be an option if you're willing to live and work outside the major cities


Thanks


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

Social worker just got added to PMSOL, Does this mean they might invite people with this occupation or it only fast tracks the applications of those who already received the invite?


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

liamerr said:


> Social worker just got added to PMSOL, Does this mean they might invite people with this occupation or it only boosts processing time for those who already received the invite?


That has got nothing to do with 189 Visa.

There are two things: 1) There are some jobs identified as critical (medical technology, financial technology, infrastructure, aged care etc). 2) A subset of that is PMSOL which is for employer sponsored visa only. And PMSOL clearly mentions which visa sub classes are following PMSOL, 189/190 is not in that list. Check below link to get the complete idea. Agents and people not going through entire content are creating a lot of incorrect and unnecessary speculations.






COVID-19 and the border







covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

with new PTE score range. It's time to say goodbye to 189. So long, farewell


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> with new PTE score range. It's time to say goodbye to 189. So long, farewell


 yeah it seems like 84 in each is really hard to get 😔


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

Yeah, COVID changed everything I am targetting 482/186 after 485 to get a PR. PTE 84 is not worth it. multiple attempts etc etc


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

sreeramb93 said:


> Yeah, COVID changed everything I am targetting 482/186 after 485 to get a PR. PTE 84 is not worth it. multiple attempts etc etc


DHA wants to know your location


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

From where are you getting this information? When I logged in to skillselect my points are still the same.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

abroshan said:


> From where are you getting this information? When I logged in to skillselect my points are still the same.


Well, PTE announced changes earlier in the day to scoring comparisons with IELTS 8 each as PTE 84 equivalent. You won't be able to see the changes in your EOI as no such announcements has been made by DoHA yet. In order for these changes to come through, there have to be revisions in the legislation as the current legislation views PTE 79 each as superior english which awards 20 points for all points tested visas. We will have to wait for official announcements from DoHA with respect to scoring comparison changes and the effect it may have on existing/future EOI's in Skillselect pool


----------



## Steffygeorge (Dec 3, 2020)

RichardTuan said:


> with new PTE score range. It's time to say goodbye to 189. So long, farewell


Dear Test Takers,

In light of the 2020 PTE and IELTS Concordance Report, we would like to reassure you that there has been no change to the PTE exam or how it is scored. We would also like to inform you there has been no change to Australian, New Zealand, or UK visa requirements. 

We have however changed our guidance on how PTE scores relate to IELTS. We have started informing institutions and governments about the results of the research. They will likely consider this research against research completed by other test publishers. It is important to note that in the majority of cases the research shows minimal changes in the relationship between PTE and IELTS.


----------



## Steffygeorge (Dec 3, 2020)

RichardTuan said:


> with new PTE score range. It's time to say goodbye to 189. So long, farewell


Dear Test Takers,

In light of the 2020 PTE and IELTS Concordance Report, we would like to reassure you that there has been no change to the PTE exam or how it is scored. We would also like to inform you there has been no change to Australian, New Zealand, or UK visa requirements. 

We have however changed our guidance on how PTE scores relate to IELTS. We have started informing institutions and governments about the results of the research. They will likely consider this research against research completed by other test publishers. It is important to note that in the majority of cases the research shows minimal changes in the relationship between PTE and IELTS.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Steffygeorge said:


> Dear Test Takers,
> 
> In light of the 2020 PTE and IELTS Concordance Report, we would like to reassure you that there has been no change to the PTE exam or how it is scored. We would also like to inform you there has been no change to Australian, New Zealand, or UK visa requirements.
> 
> We have however changed our guidance on how PTE scores relate to IELTS. We have started informing institutions and governments about the results of the research. They will likely consider this research against research completed by other test publishers. It is important to note that in the majority of cases the research shows minimal changes in the relationship between PTE and IELTS.


Hi PTE,
We had enough of 2020, thanks for the top up gift in December.
From a frustrated test taker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

US has rolled back a lot of strict rules on H1B visas today.. UK has eased their visa processing a lot from last week.. Waiting for our beloved Australia to show some mercy too..


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

Can someone here please guide me how I can submit multiple EOI under one email id?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abroshan said:


> Can someone here please guide me how I can submit multiple EOI under one email id?


You just start a new application every time using the same email id
When you want to open Skillselect, to edit or check status, you choose the specific id given for each application 
Cheers


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

NB said:


> You just start a new application every time using the same email id
> When you want to open Skillselect, to edit or check status, you choose the specific id given for each application
> Cheers


Thank you..
I have updated my existing 189 so that I don't lose seniority.
For 190 I applied I have now a separate eoi for each state.
My question is for *Skilled Work - Regional (Subclass 491) (Provisional) do I need to create one eoi with any states or separate again?
Please guide.*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abroshan said:


> Thank you..
> I have updated my existing 189 so that I don't lose seniority.
> For 190 I applied I have now a separate eoi for each state.
> My question is for *Skilled Work - Regional (Subclass 491) (Provisional) do I need to create one eoi with any states or separate again?
> Please guide.*


Apply for each separately
Skillselect is a test of your patience and resolve 
Cheers


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

UPDATE: The answer to this was clarified by MARA agents citing specific legislations available on LEGENDcom. For partner point, there is no concept of validity. Once skill assessment is done, that can be used endlessly for partner points.

Hi All,

For partner skill points, my wife has an existing skill assessment from VETASSESS which states below conditions for Skill Assessment on VETASSESS website. Question is, this employment criteria - has to be valid at the time of Skill Assessment by VETASSESS or has to be valid at the time of 189 invite as well?

She is not working currently. Hence that "one year employment" and "undertaken in the last five year" - will be breached soon but VETASSESS skill assessment letter will still be valid. So can I still claim partner's skill point for 189 in the EOI?

_VETASSESS criteria as per website:_

_at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level,_
_undertaken in the last five years,_
_working 20 hours or more per week, and_
_highly relevant to the nominated occupation._
_Please note in order to achieve a successful Skills Assessment Outcome, a positive assessment for both qualifications and employment is required._


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

NB said:


> Apply for each separately
> Skillselect is a test of your patience and resolve
> Cheers


Thanks, all set now.
Will I get an email notification from skillselect in case if I get any nomination from any state or invitation for my 189? Why I am asking is because it's very tedious to login and check correspondence against each EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abroshan said:


> Thanks, all set now.
> Will I get an email notification from skillselect in case if I get any nomination from any state or invitation for my 189? Why I am asking is because it's very tedious to login and check correspondence against each EOI.


Yes you will
Cheers


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

thank you. Now I have a general question for all here ..knowing the situation what has prevailed and prevailing right now with Australia, what you all think will happed with my eoi - will it be picked knowing that I have 1.4 years at hand before I lose point on my age.
Occupation - Systems Analyst
189 - 85 points
190 -90 points
491 - 100 points

you don't have to be nice .. you can say the fact. This will help me in focusing and planning on other things.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abroshan said:


> thank you. Now I have a general question for all here ..knowing the situation what has prevailed and prevailing right now with Australia, what you all think will happed with my eoi - will it be picked knowing that I have 1.4 years at hand before I lose point on my age.
> Occupation - Systems Analyst
> 189 - 85 points
> 190 -90 points
> ...


If you are onshore no one can predict
If you are offshore you will not get a invite
Cheers


----------



## Cynicaleen (Dec 10, 2020)

anujtaya said:


> yeah it seems like 84 in each is really hard to get 😔





kayan said:


> Hi PTE,
> We had enough of 2020, thanks for the top up gift in December.
> From a frustrated test taker.
> 
> ...


What is the new scoring in PTE?


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Cynicaleen said:


> What is the new scoring in PTE?


There is no change as such in relation to migration point as of yet. PTE on their research have equated earlier 79 points to 84. So there is a strong rumour given Alan Tudge’s new found love for English soon DHA may adjust their scale to 84 to get a superior English score point of 20 for 189 Visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

will it affect the existing filed points which is shown in eoi?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abroshan said:


> will it affect the existing filed points which is shown in eoi?


As and when DHA adopts the report , the points will change for those below 84 each in Skillselect EOIs 
It can happen tomorrow or maybe never
Till then you can sleep easy
Cheers


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

So no December round either?


----------



## rohan1995 (Dec 1, 2020)

ozlife said:


> So no December round either?


No idea mate. Let's see if anything we get from ISCAH. Stay positive


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozlife said:


> So no December round either?


There is no anxiety now a days amongst members on the round day
Earlier there used to 3-4 pages of posts on the day
Cheers


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

ozlife said:


> So no December round either?


I suggest you go through this "https://population.gov.au/docs/population_statement_2020.pdf". It is a recent government publication with skilled migration (all combined, so keep in mind 6500 is sort of planning number for 189) forecasts over 2020-21, 2021-22, 2022-23 and so on. It has quarterly data plotted, first quarter of a financial year being July-September. That would give you an idea around when ideally you should expect some activity. Compare it with historical data. Also factor, there is a significant backlog which means if you see the Blue bar being higher, that means relatively incoming PR population is increasing but not necessarily from new invites, rather first the backlog will be cleared.


----------



## G2408 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi Guys.
I am new to this forum.
Can you please tell me if I stand any chance with 95 points for 189 and 100 points for 190 ?
My job is Computer System and Network Engineer 263111.
I have talked to 2-3 MARA agents and all are suggesting to move to the regional area and apply for 491.
Looking for suggestions.
Thankyou in advance


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

G2408 said:


> Hi Guys.
> I am new to this forum.
> Can you please tell me if I stand any chance with 95 points for 189 and 100 points for 190 ?
> My job is Computer System and Network Engineer 263111.
> ...


No one can tell you the chance with 95 for 189. Even DHA may not. 

491 is a good path if you're just ordinary and can accept regional area.


----------



## zangyizhan (Oct 22, 2020)

G2408 said:


> Hi Guys.
> I am new to this forum.
> Can you please tell me if I stand any chance with 95 points for 189 and 100 points for 190 ?
> My job is Computer System and Network Engineer 263111.
> ...


You are definitely on the top of the list


----------



## yakult1996 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm currently onshore and lodged my EOI for 189 with 95 points in August. My code is 2611.

I would like to know if I become offshore, will it hurt my chances of getting an invitation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

yakult1996 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently onshore and lodged my EOI for 189 with 95 points in August. My code is 2611.
> 
> ...


In the past, there were no targeted invitation based on your location, so it didn't matter. Not sure how the future will be treated as.


----------



## rohan1995 (Dec 1, 2020)

yakult1996 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently onshore and lodged my EOI for 189 with 95 points in August. My code is 2611.
> 
> ...


I would say don't take any chance. Immigration is having a lot of mood swings so better stay onshore and wait/look for other options.


----------



## rohan1995 (Dec 1, 2020)

The applicants stuck between this pandemic are hard hit. People after the pandemic will have an easy route. Right now feels like I have the key but can't open the door.


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

G2408 said:


> Hi Guys.
> I am new to this forum.
> Can you please tell me if I stand any chance with 95 points for 189 and 100 points for 190 ?
> My job is Computer System and Network Engineer 263111.
> ...


Hi Im in the same situation, my I have lodge my EOI since May, and my visa expire on march next year, so I am pretty anxious, my question is regarding PTE, I have scored all 79+ with my writing and reading below 84, if the government change it now, should I re take the test asap to get 84? or should I wait for the announcement, because if it gets reflceted. that means my point will drop to 85. please advised.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

wolverine09 said:


> Hi Im in the same situation, my I have lodge my EOI since May, and my visa expire on march next year, so I am pretty anxious, my question is regarding PTE, I have scored all 79+ with my writing and reading below 84, if the government change it now, should I re take the test asap to get 84? or should I wait for the announcement, because if it gets reflceted. that means my point will drop to 85. please advised.


Usually even if DHA changes policy, there will be a future effective date. And there is also a chance that old EOIs will not be impacted. Personally I don't feel you need to panic immediately. You will get enough lead time to take the test if it comes to that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jace93 (Dec 13, 2020)

rohan1995 said:


> I have EOI lodged at 90 points under Software Engineering skill assessment on 18/09/2019 updated 90 on 13/04/2020. 189 looks bleak to me. 190 I can't because no work experience. Any suggestions?


I’m in the same boat as you. Lodged on 23/04/2020 with 90 pts n nothing. Zero experience and couldnt really find IT jobs due to lack of experience and with covid, it just made matters worse. Best to consult with your agent for options i’d say. I’m currently going on to student visa to try my luck waiting anws. Goodluck.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wolverine09 said:


> Hi Im in the same situation, my I have lodge my EOI since May, and my visa expire on march next year, so I am pretty anxious, my question is regarding PTE, I have scored all 79+ with my writing and reading below 84, if the government change it now, should I re take the test asap to get 84? or should I wait for the announcement, because if it gets reflceted. that means my point will drop to 85. please advised.


No one can predict how soon or later or at all the government will change the scores requirements for 20 points
They can do it tomorrow or a year later or never
If you are confident that you can score 84+ in LRSW, then you can do it when the rules change
DHA will probably give a few days or weeks notice before they implement it
Cheers


----------



## rohan1995 (Dec 1, 2020)

Jace93 said:


> I’m in the same boat as you. Lodged on 23/04/2020 with 90 pts n nothing. Zero experience and couldnt really find IT jobs due to lack of experience and with covid, it just made matters worse. Best to consult with your agent for options i’d say. I’m currently going on to student visa to try my luck waiting anws. Goodluck.


Agent told me to wait as sooner or later they have to open the invites.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

rohan1995 said:


> Agent told me to wait as sooner or later they have to open the invites.


They have to, and they're showing that even on population report. The main issue is, whether you can "wait" without any impact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gspat (Dec 14, 2020)

New here. Trying to get an idea of the current 189 trends. 
I'm currently in Australia (482 visa) and waiting on my Vetassess assessment (Uni Lecturer). Fingers crossed that it will come back as desired. With that, we are planning to submit our EOI with 85 points (can make it 90 after wifey's skill assessment). Are invites being issued for the Uni lecturer occupation or are they only being issued for the targetted occupations? Also, what are our chances with 85 points and should we get my wife's skill assessment done?
Cheers!


----------



## rohan1995 (Dec 1, 2020)

kayan said:


> They have to, and they're showing that even on population report. The main issue is, whether you can "wait" without any impact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impact as in change in rules?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gspat said:


> New here. Trying to get an idea of the current 189 trends.
> I'm currently in Australia (482 visa) and waiting on my Vetassess assessment (Uni Lecturer). Fingers crossed that it will come back as desired. With that, we are planning to submit our EOI with 85 points (can make it 90 after wifey's skill assessment). Are invites being issued for the Uni lecturer occupation or are they only being issued for the targetted occupations? Also, what are our chances with 85 points and should we get my wife's skill assessment done?
> Cheers!


You are unfortunately in an occupation which has suffered badly due to covid
Universities have retrenched a lot of staff so lot of unemployment
But as you are onshore, there is a chance that you may get state sponsorship
189 I don’t see any chance
Wife skills and English test 10 points will greatly enhance your chance of sponsorship 
Cheers


----------



## mkpsc (Dec 14, 2020)

I've just picked up on this thread after searching for December invitation rounds. My wife is on the PMSOL list as a Critical Care Nurse and we have a 5 month window before she loses points based on her age. What's the general vibe as to how quickly the 18 roles on the PMSOL are getting ITAs? We've submitted EOIs for 189/190/491 for NSW and VIC. Currently off-shore in the UK.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

mkpsc said:


> I've just picked up on this thread after searching for December invitation rounds. My wife is on the PMSOL list as a Critical Care Nurse and we have a 5 month window before she loses points based on her age. What's the general vibe as to how quickly the 18 roles on the PMSOL are getting ITAs? We've submitted EOIs for 189/190/491 for NSW and VIC. Currently off-shore in the UK.


You won't get an invite from Victoria as they are only inviting those residing in the state. Same with NSW 190. You may have a chance for 491 if you have a positive skills assessment and 5 years experience. 189 is dead right now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> You won't get an invite from Victoria as they are only inviting those residing in the state. Same with NSW 190. You may have a chance for 491 if you have a positive skills assessment and 5 years experience. 189 is dead right now.


Is the wife the main applicant?
If so , then there is hope under 189 as they have invited applicants offshore and even with 65 points 
Even states may sponsor for healthcare applicants even if they are offshore 
Cheers


----------



## mkpsc (Dec 14, 2020)

yes she is and with substantial experience. We have 65/80/90 points for the 189/190/491.

good to hear there is some hope.

what’s QLD looking like now in terms of opportunity? We never lodged an EOI for that state but are considering it now.





NB said:


> Is the wife the main applicant?
> If so , then there is hope under 189 as they have invited applicants offshore and even with 65 points
> Even states may sponsor for healthcare applicants even if they are offshore
> Cheers


----------



## mkpsc (Dec 14, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> You won't get an invite from Victoria as they are only inviting those residing in the state. Same with NSW 190. You may have a chance for 491 if you have a positive skills assessment and 5 years experience. 189 is dead right now.


won’t get an invitation full stop, or won’t for some time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mkpsc said:


> won’t get an invitation full stop, or won’t for some time?


There is no full stop forever in immigration
Who knows what the rules will be in future 
Cheers


----------



## varmagtm (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum.

I secured 90 points for the 189 visa category and 95 points for the 190 visa category. I logged EOIs from offshore. What are the possibilities of getting the invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

varmagtm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum.
> 
> ...


At the moment only critical ANZSCOs (mostly medical/health and few technical occupations) which the Government thinks can help in Australia's recovery are being invited. People with more than 100 points are waiting in queue from past many months.


----------



## aman217 (Oct 5, 2020)

Update: The Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and do not displace job opportunities for Australians, so that Australia can effectively respond to the immediate and subsequent impacts of COVID-19. As such, targeted invitation rounds have occurred since May 2020. The Department will run quarterly invitation rounds for the remainder of 2020-21 program year. The next invitation round will run in January 2021.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

aman217 said:


> Update: The Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and do not displace job opportunities for Australians, so that Australia can effectively respond to the immediate and subsequent impacts of COVID-19. As such, targeted invitation rounds have occurred since May 2020. The Department will run quarterly invitation rounds for the remainder of 2020-21 program year. The next invitation round will run in January 2021.


Source?


----------



## aman217 (Oct 5, 2020)

ankur31 said:


> Source?


log in to your skillselect account and check notifications. Posted yesterday.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks! So basically just two more rounds for the rest of the year - one in January (covering Jan,Feb,Mar) and one in April (Apr,May,Jun). At lease we have some clarity. I guess even these two rounds would be targeted towards health and medical fields.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

NB said:


> If so , then there is hope under 189 as they have invited applicants offshore and even with 65 points


Not true I would say. I have offshore RN friends (Critical care & Emergency-same code) with 80/85 points who are still waiting for an invite for 189. One of the other offshore RN (NEC) friend received his 189 invite around July/August with 90 points. So I believe, for 189 also, one need 85+ points as an offshore RN candidate.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

January 2021 invitation round just happened now. Anyone??


----------



## Steffygeorge (Dec 3, 2020)

HHBS said:


> January 2021 invitation round just happened now. Anyone??


Is it? Are you sure that there is a invitation happened today?


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Steffygeorge said:


> Is it? Are you sure that there is a invitation happened today?











Meridian Migration & Education Consultant


Консультант по вопросам образования Level 1, 2 Queen street, West Melbourne, VIC, Australia 3000




www.facebook.com


----------

